# pitch for 25hp 2-stroke Classic



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

what make motor ? Merc 10 x 13


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

yamaha 2stroke 25hp.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> yamaha 2stroke 25hp.


What are u trying to improve with your motor?

There's alots of propeller selections for the yami 25.

I had a cheenoe classic with 25hp 2-stroke yamaha. Tops out 31.5 mph with stock propelller at 6250 RPM.

So I switched to 10 x 13" pitch stainless steel propeller to lower my RPM and gain bit more speed.

When I got a electric jackplate then I switched to 10 x 11" pitch 4 blade stainless steel propeller with heavy cupped to run very shallow. Tops out 29 mph with 4 blade.

For best overall performance is 10 x 12" pitch stainless steel 3 blade propeller.

I don't see nothing is wrong with stock propeller like 11 7/8" pitch only comes with short shaft.

If u have a long shaft then you have a 9" stock propeller come with it. 

Let us know.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Whitesnooky, I have the short shaft Yamaha. I am new to the 2 stroke motor so I cannot tell if I am reving too high. Did you notice you were reving too high with yours? Did the 10*13 prop increase your speed? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have a tachometer installed?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

no, not yet. I may need to do that though.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

to really be able to dial it in you need a tacky-o-meter  ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> no, not yet.  I may need to do that though.


u need to do that first. I had one for my yami 25hp with a classic.

the first thing I seen my motor turning 6250 rpm in stock propeller. So I switched to 13" pitch and it was 5800 RPM I think.

www.tinytach.com


----------

